# My New Choccie Girl



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi All

As promised here is my Chocolate Burmese. She is 9 weeks old so we dont get her for another 4 weeks.

Sorry the pics are so small but i had to compress them as they would not attach!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow what a beauty! Do you have a name picked out for her?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Saikou!  I think she is beautiful but I am biased! LOL

We were thinking of calling her Pumba cos we are having another kitten who we will call Timon (Pumba & Timon off the Lion King).
Then our 3rd Kitten is a Blue Burmese so we are gonna call her Baloo from Jungle Book (cos she is blue) LOL

I have reattached the photos so they should be bigger now when you click on them!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

She is gorgeous, fabulous colour. I love the names you have picked as well. Are you going to show her?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Im not sure about showing yet. I dont really know what to expect but I am going along to the one in Milton Keynes in June to see what its all about.

But if I get an Australian Mist then I will be showing her because they need the recognition.

Im glad you like the names - I wasnt sure. They are not very feminine but they are fun! My OH's idea


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

:d :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Hi All
> 
> As promised here is my Chocolate Burmese. She is 9 weeks old so we dont get her for another 4 weeks.
> 
> Sorry the pics are so small but i had to compress them as they would not attach!


That cat is the most gorgeous colour, Saffron, bet you cant wait to get her home


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> That cat is the most gorgeous colour, Saffron, bet you cant wait to get her home


Thankyou    Im soooooooo excited.
I keep looking at her pictures!

Went to get her a bed today - pink fluffy one. I have beds already but didnt want her to have to share with my other cats as she is not used to them.
Bought her some toys and a kitten litter tray too.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

She is gonna be one pampered puss, lol


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> She is gonna be one pampered puss, lol


My breeder was talking to her when i was over there on sunday telling her that she was going to have a wonderful life.
How nice is that?????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures she is gorgeous, I bet the next 4 weeks are going to seem like a year while you are waiting for her LOL


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Yup it sure is gonna be a long 4 weeks!


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

such a stunning kitten great pics


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

She is stunning!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saffron she is gorgeous-we'll all be counting the days for you
Lovin' her color-this little lady will certainly do you and your oh proud


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Saffron she is gorgeous-we'll all be counting the days for you
> Lovin' her color-this little lady will certainly do you and your oh proud


Thankyou - im so excited. She is going to be spoilt and treated like a princess! (well ok all my cats are he he he)


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww she's gorgeous!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she is beautiful good luck with her,,,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for your nice comments everyone!


----------

